# Joe Lewis



## Turbo (Jun 12, 2004)

What do you think about JOE LEWIS?  Is he a legitimate JKD instructor?  I know he can fight in a kickboxing ring, so is he just a kickboxer?  He bills his self as a JKD guy according to his books and Vids....so whats up with him?  I know he was a private student of bruces but what kind of certifications does he have?

Turbo


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 13, 2004)

A brief history on Joe Lewis.  Joe started out as an Shorin-ryu karate man.  He trained in Okinawa in the service (Marines, I think) and made his Black Belt in 9 months.  He came back to the US and began a very successful carreer in tournament karate.  I believe he was introduced to Bruce Lee in around 1968.  They trained together and it was at either the 1968 or 1969 karate championships in Washington, DC where he acknowledged Bruce as his instructor.  It was this tournament. by the way, where he beat every opponent using only one technique - the side kick.  He then got into kick boxing and did very well there.  As to certification, I don't remember Joe Lewis ever stating that he got any.  Guro Dan Inosanto or Linda Lee Cadwell would be better people to ask that question as they were much closer tot he source.  Hope this helps.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 13, 2004)

Yes He is legitimate as someone who has a lot of his tapes as well as attended some of his seminars. You cannot go to one of his seminars or watch one of his tapes without learning something. I refer to them quite often for class material on footwork and strategy.

BTW Dan one the seminars I went to was when I was with Bob Hills group (Bill Olson). It was about the time you put a seminar on for them. it was in the middles 80s I think.
BTW I really like your books American Freestyle Karate and your sparring techniques Book.


----------



## Franc0 (Jun 14, 2004)

I read somewhere that Joe Lewis did train w/ Lee, but did not receive instructor certification from him. I beleive he received his instructor cert in JKD from Jerry Beasley, who's own quals as a JKD instructor have come under question. I'm gonna see Guru Dan soon, so i'll ask him when I see him.


----------



## GAB (Jun 14, 2004)

He was a Tracy man for years, at least that is what Al Tracy claims in an article quite a few years ago about how he is known as the Franchise King of karate.

He (AT) gives a lot of the credit to Joe's ability to help sell to general Public. Claims  Joe never was beat, I heard Chuck Norris beat Him.  
I will Talk to my Sensei, he is with Guro Dan's Org., can give me the straight.
Regards, Gary


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 14, 2004)

Yes he did train at Tracys in San Diego. I used to train at that school also but not at the same time. 
 But Joe trained with alot of people and still does. I read a article (I think I still got the old mag) back in the 80's where Joe talked about training with Bruce. 
 BTW Bruce trained with alot of people (obviously) also so I dont see where that is an issue


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 14, 2004)

OC Kid,
Thank you.  Wait until I finish the one I'm currently on - the Fighting Principles Of American Freestyle Karate (working title).  This will be the best one yet.

As to Joe's affiliation with Tracy's Kenpo.  He was the main "face."  Al Dacascos was for a short time as well.  As to Joe never having been beaten, sorry folks.  He lost at tournament competition and does not have a perfect record.  Minimally, Chuck Norris won over him two out of three times.  Ron Marchini beat him once as did John Natividad.  Bill Wallace out pointed him twice at the USKA Grand Nationals two years running.  I think Allan Steen outpointed himat the 1966 (?) International Karate Championships.  Everett Eddy got him at the Top Ten Nationals in 1974.  I saw that one personally.  Ross Scott later beat him for the heavyweight kick boxing title.

I say the above as a matter of historical record and not out of any malice.  He was one of the top five anytime, anywhere list.  We _all_ lost one time or another.  

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - My quals?  Top 20 fighter in the 1973-74 era.  Top ten rated 1976-1980.  Double Gold medal winner at the 1990 Goodwill Games.  2002 World Champion at the 4th FSKA World Championships.


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 15, 2004)

Yea Dan I know your quals. Ive seen you fight at the Highline Tourney, Seattle Open and Bremerton open. I know Mel Cherry, The Janitor, Steve and John Argile, Mad Dog Curran, Dave Smith.... Ah the old days huh????


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey, back when I had hair!!!    :boing2: I know you knew.  That (the quals) was for others reading this thread.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 15, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hey, back when I had hair!!!    :boing2: I know you knew.  That (the quals) was for others reading this thread.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson



Yep I remeber that also. Im looking fwd for your new book. im on your mailing list so Ill know whan it comes out.:>)


----------



## GAB (Jun 16, 2004)

Sensei, Guro, Master, Dan Anderson,

I am new to this board, If you could tell me how to get on the mailing list for your new book I would appreciate it. With those quals and experience I would
like to have it in my collection of others.. Thanking you in advance, Regards, Gary


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Gary,

Go to the website listed below and you'll find them easily.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 17, 2004)

Here's some of Joe's thoughts, note his responses to questions regarding Bruce Lee.  Thoughts?

http://www.joelewiskarate.com/joe-lewis/faq.asp

Incidentally, this interview did not endear me to Mr. Lewis.:asian:


----------



## Robbo (Jun 18, 2004)

He is definitely targeting one specific group for his training. The only problem I have is that it feels like I have been demeaned in some way because I don't get in the ring for 12 rounds to 'test' myself.

Rob


----------



## OC Kid (Jun 18, 2004)

I think you ought to get his tapes or go to a seminar,from all the tapes You didnt mention whether you have or not . 
 I have of him about 8-10 and the 3 seminars Ive been to all his info has been generic, basic foot work, bag work, 5 angles of attack things like that. granted he dont train your for forms or basics (but he does have some basic fighting techniques) but it is generic and can be used for any type of fighting, ring, dojo, point ect. Well at least thats my opinion of it anyway..


----------



## jukado1 (Jun 20, 2004)

Masterfinger: Joe Lewis trained with Bruce Lee to improve his fighting, not to get a piece of paper saying that he had knowledge, the fact is Joe was the most successful fighter that Bruce ever worked with.  As far as Jerry Beasley, his jkd knowledge comes from Joe Lewis, not the other way around.  As far as Tracy's, Joe was hired as a spokesman and to train their competition team in sparring.  After a couple of years, Joe quite working for the Tracy's organization.


----------



## Aikia (Sep 17, 2004)

Hello members of martial talk. I can answer some questions regarding Joe Lewis and his work with Bruce Lee.
In the 1960's Joe was among the top three tournament competitors. In 1968 Joe was recruited by Bruce to train in JKD. Joe was asked by Bruce to call his style jeet kune do and identify Bruce as his instructor. At the time karate was king of the arts. JKD was identified as a style of non-classical gung fu. Joe would not change his art name to JKD (from karate to what was perceived as "kung fu") but he  always gave Bruce credit for his instruction. Bruce was in his mid-twenties. Advertising  that he taught the top three karate fighters must have been important to Bruce.
As early as 1968 Joe began teaching the JKD training methods he had learned from Bruce in seminars nationwide. In 1969 Joe quit tournament sparring claiming that the sport lacked realism ( a concept in which he and Bruce agreed). In 1970 Joe put his JKD training to work again when he entered the ring as the first American Kickboxer. At the time there were no rules. Competitors and judges simply had no experience. The early kickboxers wore any ounce boxing gloves , long pants and tennis shoes! Joe won 10 fights in a row by the knock out  (all ended in the first or second round) to become the undisputed heavyweight kickboxing champion. If you watch Joe's first fight (Jan,1970) you will see JKD in the ring.
 Joe never asked Bruce for a certificate, nor did he train as an instructor. Bruce asked all of his students not to teach openly the JKD training methods. In 1971 Bruce closed his JKD/gung fu kwoon and disbanded the practice of jeet kune do. After '71 it has been speculated that Bruce identified JKD as a philosophy...a way to escape the bondage of fixed styles...but that's another story.
 Today all of Joe's black belt certificates carry the jeet kune do affiliation because Joe continues to refine and teach that which was taught to him by Bruce Lee.
 In 1982 , as a fifth dan I began to train with Joe. From 1983-1988 I also  attended and trained at perhaps a dozen JKD concepts camps and seminars. I also promoted seminars for several former Bruce Lee students. After careful observation , comparative analysis and actual training experience I haved concluded that Joe Lewis is without peer as the premier fighter among former students of Bruce Lee.
 You must remember that Joe has his own audience outside of the JKD groups. Many in JKD are only now recognizing the wealth of  JKD fighting strategy available from Joe Lewis. Additionally it should be noted that many who have entered martial arts  training in the last decade simply have no recolection of the awesome reputation Joe Lewis carried in the 1960's and early 1970's. You can find out more about Bruce and Joe by reading Joe's new book about the subject.

Jerry Beasley, Ed.D.
Black Belt Magazine Hall of Fame
Instructor of the Year 2000
www.aikia.net


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 17, 2004)

Aikia, welcome to Martial Talk.  It's just fantastic to have the opportunity to share information and ideas with people who bring such a deep and rich history of experience to the table.  I'm absolutely certain that you will be a real positive contribution to the board.  Thanks for posting!


Dan Bowman
Martial Talk
Moderator


----------



## Aikia (Sep 18, 2004)

Dan,
Thank you. It may be that I will be dinner for the sharks! I can see there are a number of issues that require responses. Some may find this odd but I have only in the last few weeks began to visit the forums. I can see you do an exellent job with minimum name calling. Time to get to work.
Jerry Beasley


----------

